# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Kushtetuta e Përkohshme e Kosovës

## drini_në_TR

Këtu mund të lexoni mbi *Kornizën Kushtetuese për Vetëqeverisje të Përkohshme në Kosovë*. Unë shpresoj që një ditë kjo kornizë të jetë e përhershme për qeverinë e Kosovës, dhe aq më mirë, të jetë NJË me atë të Republikës së Shqipërisë.

-----------------------------------------------------

Më 15 maj 2001, unë kam nënshkruar regulloren e UNMIK-ut 2001/9, e cila do të sjellë një fazë të re të vetëqeverisjes në Kosovë.

Kjo është, pa dyshim, regullorja më e rëndësishme e lëshuar në dy vitet e fundit, që nga ardhja e UNMIK-ut dhe KFOR-it në Kosovë, sepse kjo krijon nje kornizë kushtetuese gjithpërfshirëse për vetëqeverisje në Kosovë.

Korniza Kushtetuese mbi Vetëqeverisjen e Përkohshme në Kosovë përshkruan institucionet, të cilat do tu lihen në duar të liderëve kosovarë dhe nëpunësve publik pas zgjedhjeve, më 17 nentor 2001.

Ky është vërtetë një dokument historik: Ai do to drejtojë popullin e Kosovës drejt themelimit të strukturave demokratike dhe implementimi i tij i suksesshem do të ndihmojë në masë të madhe procesin e percaktimit të statusit përfundimtar të Kosovës.

RREGULLORE NR. 2001/9

PËR KORNIZËN KUSHTETUESE TË
VETËQEVERISJES SË PËRKOHSHME NË KOSOVË


Përfaqesuesi Special i Sekretarit to Përgjithshëm,

Në bazë të kompetencave që i janë dhënë me Rezolutën 1244 (1999) të Këshillit të Sigurimit të Kombeve të Bashkuara të 10 qershorit 1999,

Duke marrë parasysh Rregulloren nr. 1999/1 to Misionit to Administratës së Përkohshme të Kombeve të Bashkuara në Kosovë (UNMIK) të datës 25 qershor 1999, të ndryshuar, mbi Autoritetin e Administratës së Përkohshme në Kosovë,

Me qëllim të krijimit të një vetëqeverisjeje kuptimplotë në Kosovë deri në zgjidhjen përfundimtare dhe krijimin e institucioneve të përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes në fushat legjislative, ekzekutive dhe gjyqësore përmes pjesemarrjes së popullit të Kosovës në zgjedhjet e lira dhe të drejta,

Nëpermjet kësaj shpall


"KORNIZËN KUSHTETUESE PËR VETËQEVERISJE TË PËRKOHSHME" e cila i bashkangjitet kësaj rregulloreje.

Kjo rregullore hynë në fuqi në datën e nënshkrmit të saj.
E nënshkruar sot, më 15 maj 2001.

Hans Haekkerup
Përfaqesues Special i Sekretarit të Përgjithshëm

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Kornizë Kushtetuese për Vetëqeverisje të Përkohshme*

*Përmbajtja*:
(kliko mbi kryet e nënvizuar për të shkuar në atë faqe të Kornizës Kushtetuese të Kosovës)
Preambula

*Kryet*

1.	Dispozitat themelore 
2.	Parimet që duhet të respektohen nga institucionet e përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes
3.	Të drejtat e njeriut
4.	Të drejtat e komuniteteve dhe të anëtarëve të tyre
5.	Përgjegjësitë e institucioneve të përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes
6.	Ligji dhe rendi
7.	Trupat Mbrojtëse të Kosovës
8.	Kompetencat dhe përgjegjësitë e rezervuara për PSSP-në
9.	Institucionet e përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes
9.1	Pjesa 1: Kuvëndi
                9.1.2	Perberja e Kuvendit
	9.1.3	Zgjedhja e Kuvëndit
	9.1.4 - 6	Mandati dhe kushtet për zgjedhjen e  deputetëve të kuvendit
	9.1.7 - 8	Kryesia e Kuvëndit
	9.1.9	Kryetari i Kuvëndit
	9.1.10 - 22	Komisionet e Kuvëndit 
	9.1.23 - 25	Të Drejtat, imunitetet dhe shpërblimi
	9.1.26 - 27	Përgjegjësitë e Kuvëndit
	9.1.28 - 29	Përgjegjësitë e Kryesisë së Kuvëndit:
	9.1.30 - 31	Përgjegjësitë e  Kryetarit të Kuvëndit
	9.1.32 - 33	Procedurat vendimmarrëse
	9.1.34 - 45	Procedurat për Miratimin e Ligjeve
	9.1.46 - 51	Procedurat e tjera: Largimi nga detyra - Vëndet e lira - Gjuhët e Kuvëndit
	9.2	Kryetari i Kosovës 
	9.3	Qeveria
	9.3.1 - 2	Përgjegjësitë e Qeverisë
	9.3.3	Ministritë dhe organet ekzekutive
	9.3.4 - 6	Përbërja e Qeverisë
	9.3.7	Veprimtaritë e jashtme të ministrave
	9.3.8 - 9	Zgjedhja e Kryeministrit dhe ministrave
	9.3.10 - 11	Mocioni i votëbesimit
	9.3.12 - 13	Ndryshimet në përberjen e Qeverisë
	9.3.14 - 16	Procedurat brënda Qeverisë
	9.3.17 - 18	Gjuhët e Qeverisë
	9.3.19	Imunitetet
	9.4	Sistemi gjyqësor 
	9.4.1 - 3	Administrimi i drejtësisë
	9.4.4	Struktura e gjykatave
	9.4.5	Procedurat gjyqësore
	9.4.6 - 8	Gjykatësit dhe prokurorët 
                9.4.9 - 10	Prokuroria publike
                9.4.11	Kolegji i veçantë i gjykatës supreme mbi çështjet e Kornizës Kushtetuese
10. Avokati i popullit (Ombudspersoni)
11. Organet dhe zyrat e pavarura
12. Kompetencat e PSSP-se
13. Kompetencat e KFOR-it
14. Dispozitat përfundimtare

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Preambula*

*Përfaqesuesi Special i Sekretarit të Përgjithshëm (PSSP),*

Në bazë to kompetencave që i janë dhënë me Rezolutën 1244 (1999) të Këshillit të Sigurimit të Kombeve të Bashkuara të 10 qershorit 1999;

Duke përkujtuar se Rezoluta 1244 (1999) e Këshillit të Sigurimit të Kombeve të Bashkuara parasheh ngritjen dhe zhvillimin e një vetëqeverisjeje të mirëfilltë në Kosovë në pritje të një zgjidhjeje përfundimtare;

Duke njohur zhvillimet historike, juridike dhe kushtetuese të Kosovës dhe duke pasur parasysh aspiratat legjitime të popullit të saj për të jetuar në liri, në paqe dhe në marrëdhënie miqësore me popujt e tjerë në rajon;

Duke theksuar se që nga krijimi, Misioni i Administratës së Përkohshëm i Kombeve të Bashkuara në Kosovë (UNMIK) ka mbështetur dhe ndihmuar popullin e Kosovës dhe ka punuar për këtë qëllim duke i mundësuar atij marrjen graduale të përgjegjësisë për administrimin e Kosovës nëpërmjet ngritjes së Strukturës së Përbashkët të Përkohshme Administrative (SPPA);

Duke pasur parasysh përpjekjet e ndërmarra nga UNMIK-u dhe arritjet e SPPA-se, duke përfshirë kontributin e çmueshëm të popullit të Kosovës, me qellim të zhvillimit të mëteshëm të vetëqeverisjes në Kosovë, themelohen institucione të përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes në fushën ligjvënëse, ekzekutive dhe gjyqësore me anë të pjesëmarrjes së popullit të Kosovës në zgjedhje të lira dhe të drejta;

Duke vendosur se brënda kufijve të përcaktuar me Rezolutën 1244 (1999) të Këshillit të Sigurimit të Kombeve të Bashkuara, përgjegjësitë transferohen tek institucionet e përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes të cilat do të punojnë në mënyrë konstruktive për të siguruar kushtet për një jetë paqësore dhe normale për të gjithë banorët e Kosovës me qëllim të lehtësimit për vendosjen e statusit të ardhshëm të Kosovës nëpërmjet një procesi gjatë një fazë të ardhshme të përshtatshme në pajtim me Rezolutën 1244 të Këshillit të Sigurimit të Kombeve të Bashkuara, i cili do të marrë parasysh të gjithë faktorët relevantë, duke përfshirë vullnetin e popullit;

Duke pasur parasysh se kalimi gradual i përgjëgjesive tek institucionet e përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes nëpërmjet demokracisë parlamentare forcon qeverisjen demokratike dhe respektin për rendin dhe qetësinë në Kosovë;
Duke u përpjekur për të nxitur mirëqënien ekonomike në Kosovë si dhe mirëqenien e popullit të saj nëpërmjet zhvillimit të ekonomisë së tregut;

Duke pranuar se ushtrimi i përgjegjësive të institucioneve të përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes në Kosovë në asnjë mënyrë nuk ndikon apo zvogëlon pushtetin e plotfuqishëm të PSSP-së për zbatimin e Rezolutës 1244 (1999) të Këshillit të Sigurimit të Kombeve të Bashkuara; Duke marrë parasysh Kartën e Kombeve të Bashkuara, Deklaratën Universale të të Drejtave të Njeriut, Konventën Ndërkombëtare mbi të Drejtat Qytetare dhe Politike, dhe Protokollet Përkatëse, Konventën për Zhdukjen e çdo Forme të Diskriminimit Racial, Konventën për Zhdukjen e të Gjitha Formave të Diskriminimit ndaj Gruas, Konventën Evropiane për Mbrojtjen e të Drejtave të Njeriut dhe Lirive Themelore dhe Protokollet Përkatëse, Kartën Evropiane për Gjuhët Rajonalë dhe të Minoriteteve, Kornizën e Konventës së Këshillit të Evropës për Mbrojtjen e Minoriteteve Kombëtare dhe parimet e tjera relevantë të përfshira në instrumentet ligjore të njohura në arenën ndërkombetare;

Duke pasur parasysh nevojën për t'i mbrojtur dhe ruajtuar plotësisht të drejtat e të gjitha komuniteteve të Kosovës si dhe të anëtarëve të tyre;

Duke pranuar përkushtimin për to lehtësuar kthimin e sigurt të refugjatëve dhe të personave të shpërngulur në shtëpitë e tyre dhe ushtrimin e së drejtës për të rimarrëpronat dhe pasuritë dhe zotimin për të krijuar kushte për lirinë e lëvizjes së të gjithë personave;

Duke njohur rëndësinë e krijimit të një ambienti të lirë, të hapur dhe të sigurt i cili lehtëson pjesemarrjen e të gjithë personave, duke perfshirë të gjithë anëtaret e komuniteteve në proçesin e ngritjes së institucioneve demokratike të vetëqeverisjes;

Nëpërmjet kësaj shpall sa vijon:

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

me leje Drin!  :buzeqeshje: 



*Kreu 1 

Dispozitat themelore* 

1.1 Kosova është një entitet nën administratën e përkohshme ndërkombëtare, që, me popullin e vet, ka atribute unike historike, juridike, kulturore dhe gjuhësore. 

1.2 Kosova është një territor i pandashëm anembanë të të cilit ushtrojnë përgjegjësitë e tyre institucionet e përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes të themeluara në bazë të kësaj Kornize Kushtetuese për vetëqeverisje të përkohshme (Kornizë Kushtetuese). 
1.3 Kosova përbëhet nga komunat, të cilat janë njësi territoriale bazë të vetëqeverisjes lokale me përgjegjësitë e përcaktuara nga legjislacioni i UNMIK-ut, që është në fuqi, mbi vetëqeverisjen lokale dhe komunat në Kosovë. 

1.4 Kosova do të qeveriset në mënyrë demokratike nëpërmjet organeve dhe institucioneve ligjvënëse, ekzekutive dhe gjyqësore në pajtim me këtë Kornizë Kushtetuese dhe Rezolutën 1244 (1999) të Këshillit të Sigurimit të Kombeve të Bashkuara. 

1.5 Institucionet e përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes janë: 

            (a) Kuvendi; 

            (b) Kryetari i Kosovës; 

            (c) Qeveria; 

            (ç) Gjykatat dhe 

            (d) Organet e instit0ucionet e tjera të parashtruara në këtë Kornizë Kushtetuese. 

1.6  Selia e institucioneve të përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes është Prishtina. 

1.7  Institucionet e përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes përdorin vetëm ato simbole që janë ose mund të përcaktohen me legjislacionin e UNMIK-ut.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Kreu 2 

Parimet që duhet të respektohen nga institucionet e përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes 

Insitucionet e përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes dhe zyrtarët e tyre:* 

                        (a) Ushtrojnë pushtetin e tyre në përputhje me dispozitat e Rezolutës 1244 (1999) të Këshillit të Sigurimit të Kombeve të Bashkuara dhe kushtet e përmendura në këtë Kornizë Kushtetuese; 

                        (b) Promovojnë dhe respektojnë plotësisht rendin juridik, të drejtat dhe liritë e njeriut, parimet demokratike dhe pajtimin dhe 

                        (c) Promovojnë dhe respektojnë parimin e ndarjes së pushteteve mes atij legjislativ, ekzekutiv dhe gjyqësor. 


*Kreu 3 

Të drejtat e njeriut* 

3.1 Të gjithë personat në Kosovë gëzojnë, pa diskriminim të asnjë lloji dhe në barazi të plotë të drejtat dhe liritë themelore të njeriut. 

3.2 Institucionet e përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes respektojnë dhe sigurojnë standardet e pranuara në arenën ndërkombëtare të të drejtave dhe lirive themelore të njeriut, duke përfshirë ato të drejta dhe liri të parashtruara në: 

            (a) Deklaratën Universale të të Drejtave të Njeriut; 

            (b) Konventën Evropiane për Mbrojtjen e të Drejtave dhe Lirive Themelore të Njeriut dhe Protokollet e Saj; 

            (c) Konventën Ndërkombëtare mbi të Drejtat Civile dhe Politike të Njeriut dhe Protokollet e Saj; 

            (ç) Konventën për Eliminimin e të Gjitha Formave të Diskriminimit Racial; 

            (d) Konventën për Eliminimin e të Gjitha Formave të Diskriminimit ndaj Gruas; 

(dh) Konventën për të Drejtat e Fëmijëve; 

            (e) Kartën Evropiane të Gjuhëve Rajonale dhe Minoritare dhe 

            (ë) Kornizën e Konventës së Këshillit të Evropës për Mbrojtjen e Minoriteteve Kombëtare. 

3.3 Dispozitat për të drejtat dhe liritë e parashtruara në këto instrumente aplikohen në Kosovë drejtpërsëdrejti si pjesë e kësaj Kornizë Kushtetuese. 

3.4 Të gjithë refugjatët dhe personat e shpërngulur nga Kosova kanë të drejtën e kthimit në shtëpitë e tyre dhe të rimarrjes së pronës dhe të pasurisë personale të tyre. Institucionet kompetente dhe organet e Kosovës marrin të gjitha masat e mundshme për të lehtësuar kthimin e sigurt të refugjatëve dhe personave të shpërngulur në Kosovë dhe bashkëpunojnë plotësisht me gjithë përpjekjet e Komisarit të Lartë të Kombeve të bashkuara për Refugjatët dhe organizatat e tjera ndërkombëtare dhe joqeveritare lidhur me kthimin e refugjatëve dhe personave të shpërngulur. 


*Kreu 4 

Të drejtat e komuniteteve dhe të anëtarëve të tyre 

Dispozitat e përgjithshme* 

4.1 Banorët e komuniteteve që i përkasin të njëjtit grup (komunitet) etnik, fetar ose gjuhësor kanë të drejtat e parashtruara në këtë kaptinë me qëllim që të ruhet, të mbrohet dhe të shprehet identiteti i tyre etnik, kulturor, fetar dhe gjuhësor. 

4.2 Askush nuk do të detyrohet të deklarojë se cilit komunitet i përket ose të deklarohet anëtar i ndonjë komuniteti. Nuk ka asnjë pengesë nga ushtrimi i të drejtës së individit që të deklarohet ose të mos deklarohet anëtar i një komuniteti. 

4.3 Institucionet e përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes në politikën dhe praktikën e tyre udhëhiqen nga nevoja për të nxitur bashkëjetesën e për të mbështetur pajtimin midis komuniteteve si dhe për të krijuar kushtet e duhura për t'u mundësuar komuniteteve që të ruajnë, të mbrojnë dhe të zhvillojnë identitetin e tyre. Institucionet gjithashtu nxisin ruajtjen e trashëgimisë kulturore të të gjitha komuniteteve të Kosovës pa diskriminim. 

*Të drejtat e komuniteteve dhe të anëtarëve të tyre* 

4.4 Komunitetet dhe anëtarët e tyre kanë të drejtë: 

            (a) Të përdorin lirisht gjuhën dhe alfabetin e tyre, duke përfshirë përdorimin e saj para gjykatave, organizmave dhe organeve të tjera publike të Kosovës; 

            (b) Të arsimohen në gjuhën e tyre; 

            (c) Të gëzojnë të drejtën për informacion në gjuhën e tyre; 

(ç) Të gëzojnë të drejta të barabarta në lidhje me punësimin në organet publike të të gjitha niveleve dhe në shërbimet publike të të gjitha niveleve; 

            (d) Të kenë kontakte të papenguara me njëri-tjetrin dhe me anëtarët e komuniteteve të tyre brenda dhe jashtë Kosovës; 

            (dh) Të përdorin dhe të shfaqin simbolet e komunitetit sipas ligjit; 

            (e) Të krijojnë shoqata për të nxitur interesat e komunitetit; 

            (ë) Të kenë kontakte të papenguara dhe të marrin pjesë në organizatat lokale, rajonale dhe ndërkombëtare joqeveritare në përputhje me procedurat e këtyre organizatave; 

            (f) Të ofrojnë informacion në gjuhën dhe alfabetin e komunitetit të tyre, duke përfshirë krijimin dhe mbajtjen e mediave të tyre; 

            (g) Të ofrojnë arsim dhe të krijojnë institucione arsimore, në veçanti për shkollimin në gjuhën, alfabetin dhe kulturën e tyre si dhe në historinë e komunitetit të tyre për të cilën ofrojnë ndihmë financiare, duke përfshirë fondet publike në përputhje me ligjin e zbatueshëm, me kusht që planprogrami të respektojë ligjin e zbatueshëm dhe të reflektojë frymën e tolerancës midis komuniteteve dhe respektin për të drejtat e njeriut dhe traditat kulturore të të gjitha komuniteteve; 

            (gj) Të nxisin respektin për traditat e komuniteteve; 

            (h) Të ruajnë vendndodhjet me rëndësi fetare, historike ose kulturore për  komunitetin në bashkëpunim me autoritetet publike përkatëse; 

            (i) Të marrin dhe të sigurojnë shërbime shëndetësore publike dhe shërbime shoqërore, mbi baza jodiskriminuese, në përputhje me standardet e aplikueshme; 

            (j) Të venë në funksionim institucionet fetare; 

            (k) T'u garantohet qasje dhe përfaqësim në mediat elektronike publike, si dhe të kenë programe në gjuhët përkatëse dhe 

            (l) Të financojnë veprimtaritë e tyre duke mbledhur kontribute vullnetare nga anëtarët e tyre ose nga organizata jashtë Kosovës, ose duke marrë financime të tilla të cilat mund të ofrohen nga institucionet e përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes ose nga autoritetet publike lokale përderisa financimi i tillë të bëhet në një mënyrë plotësisht transparente. 

*Mbrojta e të drejtave të komuniteteve dhe e anëtarëve të tyre* 

4.5 Institucionet e përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes sigurojnë që komunitetet dhe anëtarët e tyre t'i ushtrojnë të drejtat e përcaktuara më lart. Institucionet e përkohshme sigurojnë gjithashtu një përfaqësim të drejtë të komuniteteve për punësimin e tyre në organet publike të të gjitha niveleve. 

4.6 Bazuar në përgjegjësitë e drejtpërdrejta në Rezolutën 1244 (1999) të Këshillit të Sigurimit të Kombeve të Bashkuara për të mbrojtur dhe nxitur të drejtat e njeriut dhe për të mbështetur veprimtaritë për ndërtimin e paqes, PSSP-ja sipas nevojës mban të drejtën për të ndërhyrë në ushtrimin e vetëqeverisjes për mbrojtjen e të drejtave të komuniteteve dhe të anëtarëve të tyre.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Kreu 5* 

*Përgjegjësitë e institucioneve të përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes* 

5.1 Institucionet e përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes kanë përgjegjësi në këto fusha vijuese: 

            (a) Në politikën ekonomike dhe financiare; 

            (b) Në çështjet buxhetore dhe fiskale; 

            (c) Në veprimtarinë administrative dhe operacionale të doganave; 

            (ç) Në tregtinë e brendshme dhe të jashtme, në industri dhe në investime; 

            (d) Në arsim, shkencë dhe teknologji; 

            (dh) Në rini dhe sporte; 

            (e) Në kulturë; 

            (ë) Në shëndetësi; 

            (f) Në mbrojtjen e ambientit; 

            (g) Në punë dhe në përkrahjen sociale; 

            (gj) Në familje, gra dhe të mitur; 

            (h) Në transport, posta, telekomunikacion dhe teknologji të informimit; 

            (i) Në shërbimet e administratës  publike; 

            (j) Në bujqësi, pyje dhe zhvillim rural; 

            (k) Në statistikë; 

            (l) Në planifikim hapësinor; 

            (ll) Në turizëm; 

            (m) Në qeverisje të mirë, të drejta të njeriut dhe në mundësitë e barabarta dhe 

            (n) Në çështjet e mërgimtarëve. 

5.2  Institucionet e përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes kanë gjithashtu përgjegjësi në fushën e administratës së mëposhtme lokale: 

            (a) Të mbështesin bashkëpunimin ndërkomunal; 

            (b) Të promovojnë zhvillimin profesional të shërbimit civil komunal; 

            (c) T'i ndihmojnë komunat në përgatitjen e buxhetit të tyre dhe të sistemeve financiare të administrimit; 

            (ç) Të mbikëqyrin cilësinë e shërbimit komunal; 

            (d) Të gjejnë mënyra dhe mjete për aktivitetet e trajnimit nëpër komuna; 

            (dh) Tu ndihmojnë komunave që t'i bëjnë aktivitetet e tyre transparente për publikun; 

            (e) Të sigurojnë mbikëqyrje ligjore dhe këshilla për komunat; 

            (ë) Ti koordinojnë aktivitetet e agjencive ndërkombëtare dhe organizatave joqeveritare që u përkasin komunave dhe 

            (f) Të mbikëqyrin përputhshmërinë me përgjegjësitë dhe pushtetet e deleguara tek komunat, bazuar në strukturën organizative që doli nga zgjedhjet e tetorit 2000, si dhe përgjegjësitë dhe pushtetet ndërkohë të transferuara. Kuptohet që pushtetet plotësuese transferohen në mënyrë progresive radhë pas radhe. 

5.3  Institucionet e përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes kanë gjithashtu përgjegjësitë e mëposhtme në fushën e çështjeve juridike: 

            (a) Të marrin vendime sa i përket emërimit të gjyqtarëve dhe prokurorëve; 

            (b) Të ushtrojnë përgjegjësi në lidhje me organizimin dhe funksionimin e rregullt të gjykatave, brenda strukturave ekzistuese të gjykatave; 

            (c) Të sigurojnë, zhvillojnë dhe mirëmbajnë shërbimet e gjykatave dhe prokurorisë; 

            (ç) Të sigurojnë kushtet teknike dhe financiare, të personelit ndihmës dhe burimet materiale për funksionim efektiv të sistemit të gjykatave dhe prokurorisë; 

            (d) Në bashkëpunim me Organizatën për Siguri dhe Bashkëpunim Evropian (OSBE) të përgatisin personelin juridik, duke përfshirë përgatitjen profesionale dhe specializimin; 

            (dh) Të organizojnë provime për kualifikimin e gjyqtarëve, prokurorëve, juristëve dhe specialistëve të tjerë ligjorë nëpërmjet krijimit të një organi profesional të pavarur; 

(e) Të emërojnë, përgatisin, disiplinojnë dhe pushojnë nga puna anëtarët e personelit ndihmës gjyqësor; 

            (ë) Të sigurojnë koordinimin për çështjet që i përkasin sistemit gjyqësor dhe shërbimeve korrektuese; 

            (f) Të bashkëpunojnë me organizatat përkatëse sa i përket mbikëqyrjes së pavarur të sistemit gjyqësor dhe shërbimit korrektues; 

            (g) Të sigurojnë informacionin dhe statistikat për sistemin gjyqësor dhe shërbimin korrektues sipas rastit; 

            (gj) Të mbrojnë të dhënat personale lidhur me sistemin gjyqësor dhe shërbimin korrektues; 

            (h) Të sigurojnë bashkëpunim në çështjet gjyqësore dhe korrektuese me subjektet përkatëse brenda Kosovës dhe 

            (i) Të ndihmojnë në punësimin, përgatitjen dhe vlerësimin e personelit të shërbimit korrektues. 

5.4 Institucionet e përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes kanë gjithashtu përgjegjësi në fushën e mediave si më poshtë: 

            (a) Të miratojnë ligje dhe mekanizma për hyrjen e tyre në fuqi në përputhje me standardet ndërkombëtare të të drejtave të njeriut dhe të lirisë së shprehjes së mendimit të përfshira në nenin 19 dhe 29 të Deklaratës Universale të të Drejtave të Njeriut dhe të Konventës Evropiane për Mbrojtjen e të Drejtave të Njeriut dhe Lirive Themelore dhe Protokolleve të Saj për parandalimin e gjuhës së fyerjes dhe të urrejtjes në sistemet e mediave të Kosovës; 

            (b) Ti rregullojnë mediat transmetuese në përputhje me këto përkufizime ligjore ndërkombëtare dhe me praktikë më të mira evropiane nëpërmjet komisionit për media, anëtarët e të cilit do të caktohen nga institucionet e përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes prej kandidaturave të paraqitura nga organizatat joqeveritare dhe organizatat jopolitike në Kosovë. Këta anëtarë do të përfshijnë të dy gjinitë dhe do të reflektojnë shumëllojshmërinë etnike dhe rajonale të shoqërisë së Kosovës; 

            (c) Ta garantojnë pavarësinë reduktuese të transmetuesit publik duke ruajtur pavarësinë e bordit të tij, anëtarët e të cilit do të caktohen nga institucionet e përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes, nga kandidaturat e paraqitura prej organizatave joqeveritare dhe prej organizatave jopolitike në Kosovë. Këta anëtarë do të përfshijnë të dy gjinitë dhe do të reflektojnë shumëllojshmërinë etnike dhe rajonale të shoqërisë së Kosovës dhe 

            (ç) Të krijojnë një ose disa zyra të informimit publik për ti paraqitur mediave lokale dhe ndërkombëtare mendimet dhe vendimet e institucioneve. 
5.5  Institucionet e përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes kanë gjithashtu përgjegjësi në fushën e përgatitjes për rastet e emergjencës, siç janë: 

            (a) Të zhvillojnë dhe zbatojnë një strategji për planifikimin e rasteve emergjente dhe shërbimet e mbrojtjes civile dhe 

            (b) Të drejtojnë dhe koordinojnë njësitë e zjarrfikësve dhe të shpëtimit në bashkëpunim të ngushtë me komunat. 

5.6  Institucionet e përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes kanë edhe këto përgjegjësi të mëposhtme në fushën e marrëdhënieve me jashtë: 

-  Bashkëpunimin ndërkombëtar dhe të jashtëm, duke përfshirë arritjen dhe finalizimin e marrëveshjeve.  Këto aktivitete koordinohen me PSSP-në. 

5.7  Institucionet e përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes do të jenë përgjegjëse për harmonizimin e legjislacionit dhe praktikave të tyre me standardet dhe normat evropiane dhe ndërkombëtare brenda të gjitha fushave të përgjegjësisë me qëllim të caktuar për lehtësimin e vendosjes së lidhjeve ekonomike, shoqërore dhe lidhjeve të tjera të popullit të Kosovës me popujt e tjerë evropianë dhe me vetëdije se respektimi i standardeve dhe i normave të tilla do të zërë vend qendror për zhvillimin e marrëdhënieve me komunitetin euroatlantik. 

5.8  Institucionet e përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes kanë përgjegjësi të tilla të tjera të përcaktuara këtu ose me instrumente të tjera ligjore.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Kreu 6* 

*Ligji dhe rendi* 

Ruajtja e rendit dhe e ligjit ka një rëndësi thelbësore për të gjithë popullin e Kosovës. Shërbimi Policor i Kosovës, i cili funksionon nën autoritetin e PSSP-së dhe nën mbikqyrjen e Policisë së UNMIK-ut ndihmon në masë të konsiderueshme në arritjen e këtij objektivi me anë të rolit të tij mbështetës për parandalimin e krimit dhe për mbrojtjen dhe sigurinë publike. Me mbështetjen e bashkësisë ndërkombëtare po përmirësohet cilësia e SHPK-së në parandalimin e krimit, mbledhjen e informacionit, kryerjen e hetimeve dhe luftën kundër kriminalitetit. Kjo mundëson që Shërbimi Policor i Kosovës të marrë gradualisht përgjegjësi plotësuese për ruajtjen e rendit dhe ligjit. 


*Kreu 7* 

*Trupat Mbrojtëse të Kosovës* 

Trupat Mbrojtëse të Kosovës është një organizatë civile e ndërhyrjes së shpejtë, e themeluar me ligj, e cila në raste fatkeqësish natyrore në Kosovë ndërmerr detyra për ndërhyrje të shpejtë për sigurinë publike në raste emergjente dhe të ndihmës humanitare. 


*Kreu 8* 

*Kompetencat dhe përgjegjësitë e rezervuara për PSSP-në* 

8.1 Kompetencat dhe përgjegjësitë e institucioneve të përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes nuk përfshijnë disa kompetenca dhe përgjegjësi të rezervuara të cilat mbesin eskluzivisht në duart e PSSP-së. Këto kompetenca të rezervuara përfshijnë: 

            (a) Pushtetin për të siguruar mbrojtjen e plotë të të drejtave dhe interesave të komuniteteve; 

            (b) Të drejtën për të shpërndarë Kuvendin dhe për të shpallur zgjedhje të reja në rastet kur konsiderohet se institucionet e përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes veprojnë në kundërshtim me Rezolutën 1244 të Këshillit të Sigurimit të Kombeve të Bashkuara ose në mënyrë të papajtueshme me përgjegjësitë e PSSP-së sipas kësaj Rezolute. PSSP-ja ushtron këtë pushtet pas konsultimit me Kryetarin e Kosovës. Me kërkesën e mbështetur nga dy të tretat e deputetëve të tij, Kuvendi mund të kërkojë që PSSP-ja të shpërndajë Kuvendin. PSSP-së ia komunikon një kërkesë të tillë Kryetari i Kosovës; 

            (c) Pushtetin përfundimtar për vendosjen e parametrave financiare dhe politike dhe për miratimin e Buxhetit të Konsoliduar të Kosovës, duke vepruar sipas porosisë së Këshillit Ekonomik dhe Fiskal; 

            (ç) Politikën monetare; 

            (d) Vendosjen e rregullave për revizionimin e pavarur të jashtëm të Buxhetit të Konsoliduar të Kosovës; 

            (dh) Ushtrimin e kontrollit dhe të autoritetit mbi Shërbimin Doganor të UNMIK-ut; 

            (e) Ushtrimin e pushtetit përfundimtar në lidhje me emërimin në detyrë, shkarkimin dhe disiplinimin e gjykatësve dhe prokurorëve; 

            (ë) Vendimet mbi kërkesat në lidhje me emërimin e gjykatësve dhe prokurorëve ndërkombëtarë, si dhe ndryshimin e vendit të punës, në përputhje me Rregulloren përkatëse të UNMIK-ut që është në fuqi; 

            (f) Ushtrimin e pushtetit dhe përgjegjësive të natyrës ndërkombëtare në fushën ligjore; 

            (g) Ushtrimin e pushtetit mbi institucionet e zbatimit të ligjit dhe shërbimet korrektuese, ku secila prej tyre përfshihet dhe mbështetet nga personeli vendor; 

            (gj) Ushtrimin e kontrollit dhe pushtetit mbi Trupat Mbrojtëse të Kosovës; 

            (h) Ushtrimin e kontrollit dhe pushtetit mbi menaxhimin e administratës dhe financimin e sigurisë civile dhe përgatitjes për rastet e emergjencës. Përgjegjësia do të merret gradualisht nga institucionet e përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes; 

            (i) Përfundimin e marrëveshjeve me shtetet dhe organizatat ndërkombëtare për të gjitha çështjet brenda fushës së veprimit të Rezolutës 1244 (1999) të Këshillit të Sigurimit të Kombeve të Bashkuara; 

            (j) Mbikëqyrjen e përmbushjes së detyrimeve nga marrëveshjet ndërkombëtare të cilat janë lidhur në emër të UNMIK-ut; 

            (k) Marrëdhëniet me jashtë, duke përfshirë ato me shtete dhe organizata ndërkombëtare, të cilat mund të jenë e nevojshme për zbatimin e mandatit të tij. PSSP-ja në ushtrimin e përgjegjësive rreth çështjeve për marrëdhëniet me jashtë konsultohet dhe bashkëpunon me institucionet e përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes, të cilat i përkasin këtyre institucioneve; 

            (l) Kontrollin mbi kalimin tranzit ndërkufitar-ndëradministrativ të mallrave (duke përfshirë edhe kafshët). Institucionet e përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes bashkëpunojnë për këtë çështje; 

            (ll) Pushtetin për administrimin e pronës publike, shtetërore dhe shoqërore në pajtim me legjislacionin përkatës të UNMIK-ut që është në fuqi dhe në bashkëpunim me institucionet e përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes; 

            (m) Rregullimin e ndërmarrjeve publike dhe shoqërore pasi të jetë konsultuar me Këshillin Ekonomik dhe Fiskal dhe me institucionet e përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes; 

            (n) Kontrollin administrativ dhe kompetencat mbi hekurudhat, administrimin e frekuencave dhe funksioneve të aviacionit civil. Disa funksione të caktuara administrative zbatohen nga institucionet e përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes dhe nga organet e pavarura rregullatore përkatëse; 

            (nj) Kontrollin dhe autoritetin mbi Drejtorinë për Çështje Pronësore Banesore, duke përfshirë edhe Komisionin për Zgjidhjen e Kërkesave Banesore; 

            (o) Përcaktimin e juridiksionit dhe kompetencës për zgjidhjen e mosmarrëveshjeve të pronësisë tregtare; 

            (p) Ruajtjen e kufijve ekzistues të komunave; 

            (q) Përgjegjësinë për të siguruar që sistemi i administratës komunale lokale të funksionojë në mënyrë efektive, duke u bazuar në parimet e njohura dhe të pranuara në arenën ndërkombëtare; 

            (r) Emërimin e anëtarëve të Këshillit Ekonomik dhe Fiskal, të Bordit Drejtues të Autoritetit Bankar dhe të Pagesave të Kosovës, emërimin e udhëheqësit ekzekutiv të Shërbimit Doganor dhe të Inspektoratit të Taksave, si dhe Revizorin e Përgjithshëm; mbledhjen dhe drejtimin e Këshillit Ekonomik dhe Fiskal; 

            (rr) Emërimin e ekspertëve ndërkombëtarë në bordet administrative ose në komisionet e trasmetuesve publikë, organin e pavarur për rregullimin e mediave dhe institucionet e tjera që merren me rregullimin e mediave publike me kusht që numri i kandidaturave të tilla nga PSSP-ja të mos përbëjë shumicën e asnjë bordi administrues apo komisioni; 

            (s) Kontrollin dhe pushtetin mbi regjistrin civil të bazës së të dhënave, i cili mirëmbahet në bashkëpunim me institucionet e përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes. 

8.2  PSSP-ja së bashku me Praninë Ndërkombëtare të Sigurimit (KFOR) koordinon punët në: 

            (a) Kryerjen e detyrave për mbikëqyrjen kufitare; 

            (b) Rregullimin e armëmbajtjes; 

            (c) Përforcimin e sigurisë dhe rendit publik dhe 

            (ç) Ushtrimin e funksioneve që i përkasin fushës së mbrojtjes, emergjencës civile dhe përgatitjes për sigurim.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Kreu 9* 

*Institucionet e përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes 

Pjesa 1: Kuvendi* 

9.1.1     Kuvendi i Kosovës është institucioni më i lartë përfaqësues dhe ligjvënës i vetëqeverisjes së përkohshme të Kosovës. 

*Përbërja e Kuvendit* 

9.1.2     Kuvendi përbëhet prej 120 deputetëve të zgjedhur me votim të fshehtë. 

*Zgjedhja e Kuvendit* 

9.1.3     Kosova konsiderohet një zonë e vetme elektorale shumanëtarëshe për qëllimet e zgjedhjes së Kuvendit. 

            (a) Njëqind (100) prej 120 vendeve të Kuvendit shpërndahen midis të gjitha partive, koalicioneve, nismave qytetare dhe kandidatëve të pavarur në proporcion me numrin e votave të vlefshme që i kanë fituar ata në zgjedhjet për Kuvend. 

            (b) Njëzet (20) prej 120 vendeve rezervohen për përfaqësim plotësues të komuniteteve joshqiptare të Kosovës si vijon: 

(i)  Dhjetë (10) vende iu ndahen partive, koalicioneve, nismave qytetare dhe kandidatëve të pavarur që kanë deklaruar vetë se përfaqësojnë komunitetin serb të Kosovës. Këto vende iu shpërndahen partive, koalicioneve, nismave qytetare dhe kandidatëve të tillë të pavarur në proporcion me numrin e votave të vlefshme që ata kanë marrë në zgjedhjet për Kuvend dhe 

(ii) Dhjetë (10), vende iu ndahen komuniteteve të tjera si vijon: romëve, ashkalinjve dhe komunitetit egjiptian katër (4), komunitetit boshjak tre (3), komunitetit turk dy (2) dhe komunitetit goran një (1). Vendet për secilin komunitet iu ndahen partive, koalicioneve, nismave qytetare dhe kandidatëve të tillë të pavarur në proporcion me numrin e votave të vlefshme që ata marrin në zgjedhjet për Kuvend. 

            (c) Çdo person që ka mbushur moshën 18-vjeçare në ditën e zgjedhjeve dhe që i plotëson kriteret e tjera për të drejtën e votimit, ka të drejtën e votës, ashtu siç është vepruar në zgjedhjet komunale të mbajtura në Kosovë më 28 tetor të vitit 2000. 

            (ç) Radhitja e kandidatëve në listat e partive, koalicioneve, nismave qytetare të paraqitura me qëllim të zgjedhjeve për Kuvend konsiderohet e pandryshueshme. 

            (d) Kërkesat gjeografike dhe gjinore sa i përket listave të kandidatëve të paraqitura nga partitë, koalicionet dhe nismat qytetare të zgjedhjeve për Kuvend mund të përcaktohen nga PSSP-ja me rekomandim të Komisionit Qendror të Zgjedhjeve (KQZ-së). 


*Mandati dhe kushtet për zgjedhjen e deputetëve të kuvendit 

Kohëzgjatja e mandatit:* 

9.1.4     Kohëzgjatja e Kuvendit është tri vjet, duke filluar nga dita e seancës së inaugurimit, e cila mbahet brenda tridhjetë ditësh pas vërtetimit të rezultatit të zgjedhjeve. 

9.1.5     Pa paragjykuar kompetencat e PSSP-së, të paktën dy të tretat e anëtarëve të Kuvendit mund të kërkojnë nga PSSP-ja të shpërndajë Kuvendin. Një kërkesë të tillë PSSP-së ia komunikon kryetari i Kosovës. 

*Kushtet për zgjedhjen e kandidatit:* 

9.1.6     Personi i cili plotëson kushtet për të votuuar, i plotëson edhe kushtet për të qenë kandidat në zgjedhjet e Kuvendit në qoftë se: 

            (a) Ai ose ajo nuk është anëtar i Komisionit Qendror të Zgjedhjeve, i Nën-komisionit të Ankesave dhe Parashtresave për Zgjedhje, i Komisionit të Kuvendit për Zgjedhje ose i Komisionit të Qendrës së Votimit; 

            (b) Nuk është anëtar i Trupave Mbrojtëse të Kosovës ose i Shërbimit Policor të Kosovës; 

            (c) Nuk është gjykatës ose prokuror; 

            (ç) Nuk është duke vuajtur dënimin e shqiptuar nga Gjykata Ndërkombëtare e Krimeve për ish-Jugosllavinë ose nëse është i akuzuar nga Gjykata por nuk e ka zbatuar urdhërin për tu paraqitur para saj apo 

            (d) Është i privuar të marrë pjesë me një vendim të prerë të gjykatuës. 

*Kryesia e Kuvendit* 

9.1.7          Kuvendi ka një Kryesi që përbëhet prej shtatë deputetëve të Kuvendit, të cilët zgjidhen si vijon: 

            (a) Dy anëtarë emërohen nga partia apo koalicioni që ka marrë shumicën e votave në zgjedhjet për Kuvend; 

            (b) Dy anëtarë emërohen nga partia ose koalicioni që ka marrë numrin e dytë më të madh të votave në zgjedhjet për Kuvend; 

            (c) Një anëtar emërohet nga partia ose koalicioni që ka marrë numrin e tretë më të madh të votave në zgjedhjet për Kuvend; 

            (ç) Nga deputetët e Kuvendit emërohet një anëtar i cili i përket asaj partie që është deklaruar si përfaqësuese e komunitetit serb të Kosovës dhe 

            (d) Një anëtar emërohet Nga deputetët e Kuvendit emërohet një anëtar i cili i përket asaj partie të deklaruar si përfaqësuese e komunitetit joshqiptar dhe joserb të Kosovës. Mënyra për emërimin e këtij anëtari përcaktohet nga deputetët e Kuvendit, të cilët u përkasin këtyre komuniteteve. 

9.1.8  Kuvendi i miraton këto emërime me anë të një vote formale. 

*Kryetari i Kuvendit* 

9.1.9 Anëtari i Kryesisë, partia ose koalicioni i të cilit ka fituar numrin më të madh të votave në zgjedhjet për Kuvend do të jetë Kryetar i Kuvendit.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Komisionet e Kuvendit* 

9.1.10   Kuvendi do të ketë komisionet kryesore dhe funksionale për të shqyrtuar projektligjet dhe për të bërë rekomandime sipas nevojës. 


*Komisionet kryesore 

Komisioni i Buxhetit* 

9.1.11   Komisioni i Buxhetit përbëhet prej 12 anëtarëve të caktuar proporcionalisht nëpër parti dhe koalicione të përfaqësuara në Kuvend. Ai ka kompetenca të përgjithshme mbi çështjet buxhetore dhe financiare. Ai gjithashtu është përgjegjës për të garantuar se të gjitha projektligjet që kanë implikime buxhetore do të shoqërohen nga një deklaratë financiare. 

*Komisioni për të drejtat dhe interesat e komuniteteve* 

9.1.12  Komisioni për të drejtat dhe interesat e komuniteteve përbëhet prej dy deputetëve nga secili komunitet i Kosovës i përfaqësuar në Kuvend. Komunitetet e përfaqësuara me vetëm një deputet në Kuvend përfaqësohen në komision nga ky deputet. 

9.1.13   Me kërkesën e çdo anëtari të Kryesisë së Kuvendit, çdo projektligj mund ti paraqitet Komisionit për të drejtat dhe interesat e komuniteteve. Komisioni, me shumicën e votave të anëtarëve të tij vendosë se a duhet bërë rekomandime lidhur me ligjin e propozuar brenda afatit të saktësuar më poshtë. 

9.1.14  Në qoftë se Komisioni për të drejtat dhe interesat e komuniteteve vendosë të ndërmarrë një veprim të tillë brenda një periudhe prej dy javësh pas marrjes së projektligjit, bën rekomandime lidhur me projektligjin me qëllim që të sigurojë se të drejtat dhe interesat e komunitetit janë trajtuar si duhet dhe tia paraqesë këto projektligje sipas nevojës Komisionit funksional përkatës të Kuvendit. 

9.1.15   Me iniciativën e tij, komisioni mund të propozojë ligje dhe masa të tjera të tilla në fushën e përgjegjësive të Kuvendit, siç e sheh të përshtashme për të trajtuar shqetësimet e komuniteteve. 

9.1.16   Çdo anëtar i komisionit ka të drejtën tia bashkëngjes një mendim me shkrim çdo ligji të propozuar ose të marrë parasysh nga Komisioni. 

9.1.17   Kryesia e Kuvendit, komisionet kryesore ose funksionale dhe një grup i përbërë nga dhjetë ose më shumë deputetë të Kuvendit, mund tia paraqesin Komisionit një çështje për këshillim.
Komisionet funksionale 

9.1.18   Kuvendi mund të themelojë komisione të tilla funksionale nëse e sheh të nevojshme dhe të përshtatshme për ushtrimin e përgjegjësive të tij. 

9.1.19   Kuvendi vendosë për numrin e anëtarëve të çdo komisioni funksional. Anëtarësia në komisionet funksionale reflekton shumëllojshmërinë e deputetëve në Kuvend. 

9.1.20   Nëse një parti politike ose koalicion i përfaqësuar në Kuvend nuk ka asnjë vend në komisionet funksionale, ajo ka të drejtë të dërgojë një deputet të Kuvendit në të gjitha mbledhjet e atij komisioni funksional në cilësinë e vëzhguesit. 

*Kryetari dhe nënkryetari i komisioneve* 

9.1.21   Kryesitë e komisioneve kryesore dhe funksionale caktohen në mënyrë përpjestimore midis partive dhe koalicioneve të përfaqësuara në Kuvend. 

9.1.22   Komisionet kane dy zëvendëskryetarë prej partive apo koalicioneve të ndryshme nga ai i kryetarit. Të paktën një zëvendëskryetar duhet të jetë i një komuniteti tjetër nga ai i kryetarit. 

*Të Drejtat, imunitetet dhe shpërblimi* 

9.1.23   Çdo deputet i Kuvendit ka të drejta të barabarta dhe detyrime për pjesëmarrje të plotë në punimet e Kuvendit. Kjo përfshin, por nuk kufizohet me të drejtën për të propozuar projektligje, rekomandime dhe rezoluta, për të votuar mbi të gjitha vendimet e propozuara nga Kuvendi dhe të marrë pjesë mbi baza të barabarta me deputetët e tjerë në të gjitha debatet e Kuvendit. 
9.1.24   Të gjithë deputetët e Kuvendit gëzojnë imunitet nga të gjitha ndjekjet penale dhe civile që kanë të bëjnë me mendimet e shprehura ose veprimet e tjera të kryera në cilësinë e tyre si deputet të Kuvendit. Ky imunitet nuk mbulon veprime të cilat haptazi inkurajojnë dhunën ndërmjet komuniteteve. 

9.1.25   Të gjithë deputët e Kuvendit paguhen për pjesëmarrjen e tyre në punimet e Kuvendit dhe në komisionet e tij. 

*Përgjegjësitë e Kuvendit*

9.1.26   Kuvendi ka përgjegjësitë e mëposhtme: 

            (a) Miraton ligjet dhe rezolutat në fushat e përgjegjësisë së institucioneve të përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes, siç është parashtruar në kreun 5; 

            (b) Zgjedh Kryesinë e Kuvendit; 

            (c) Zgjedh Kryetarin e Kosovës; 

            (ç) Miraton ose refuzon kandidatin për Kryeministër, së bashku me listën e ministrave të Qeverisë së propozuar nga kandidati për Kryeministër; 

            (d) Merr vendime për emërime të tjera ashtu siç përcaktohet këtu në këtë Kornizë Kushtetuese; 

            (dh) Merr parasysh dhe miraton marrëveshje ndërkombëtare të propozuara brenda fushës së përgjegjësive të tij; 

            (e) Vendos mbi mocionet e mosbesimit ndaj Qeverisë; 

            (ë) Udhëzon Qeverinë për përgatitjen e projektligjeve; 

            (f) Miraton Rregulloren e punës së Kuvendit dhe të komisioneve të tij dhe 

            (g) Ka përgjegjësi të tjera të parapara këtu ose me instrumente të tjera ligjore. 

9.1.27 Ligjet, pasi të shpallen, janë akte legjislative të detyrueshme të një natyre të përgjithshme. Rezolutat janë deklarata jodetyruese. 

*Përgjegjësitë e Kryesisë së Kuvendit:* 

9.1.28   Kryesia e Kuvendit ka përgjegjësitë e mëposhtme: 

            (a) Ti bëjë rekomandime Kuvendit mbi të gjitha çështjet organizative të mbarëvajtjes së Kuvendit, duke përfshirë edhe rendin e ditës; 

            (b) Të mbajë kontakte përkatëse parlamentare me jashtë në koordinim me PSSP dhe 

            (c) Të veprojë lidhur me mocionet siç është paraparë në paragrafët 9.1.40 dhe 9.1.41. 
9.1.29   Kryesia përpiqet ti miratojë të gjitha vendimet me konsensus. Kur përpjekjet për të arritur konsensusin dështojnë, përveç rasteve kur vepron me mocione siç parashikohet në paragrafin 

9.1.40 Vendos me votën e shumicës së atyre që janë të pranishëm dhe votojnë me kusht që të jenë të pranishëm të paktën pesë deputetë. Në rast se votimi përfundon baraz, vota e Kryetarit është përcaktuese. 

*Përgjegjësitë e Kryetarit të Kuvendit* 

9.1.30 Kryetari përfaqëson Kuvendin. 

9.1.31 Kryetari kryeson mbledhjet e Kuvendit, thërret mbledhjet dhe kryen detyra të tjera të përcaktuara me Rregulloren e punës së Kuvendit. 

*Procedurat vendimmarrëse* 

9.1.32   Shumica e deputetëve të zgjedhur në Kuvend përbën kuorumin. Kuvendi mund të fillojë dhe të vazhdojë punimet kur janë të pranishëm të paktën një e treta e anëtarëve, me kusht që për marrjen e vendimeve të përmbushet kushti për kuorumin. 

9.1.33   Vendimet e Kuvendit miratohen nga shumica e deputetëve të Kuvendit që janë të pranishëm dhe votojnë, përveç rasteve kur këtu parashikohet ndryshe. 

*Procedurat për Miratimin e Ligjeve* 

9.1.34   Një ose më shumë deputetë të Kuvendit ose të Qeverisë paraqesin në Kuvend projektligje për shqyrtimin e parë. 

9.1.35   Projektligji shqyrtohet nga komisionet kryesore dhe nga komisionet funksionale përkatëse, të cilat mund të propozojnë amendamente, aty ku është e përshtatshme.  

9.1.36   Gjatë shqyrtimit të dytë, Kuvendi merr në konsideratë projektligjin së bashku me ndryshimet e propozuara nga komision(et)i ose nga individë apo grupe të deputetëve të Kuvendit a të Qeverisë. 

9.1.37   Në fund të shqyrtimit të dytë, Kuvendi voton për ndryshimet e propozuara dhe pas kësaj për projektligjin në tërësi. Projektligji miratohet nëse merr shumicën e votave të atyre që janë të pranishëm dhe që votojnë. 

9.1.38   Kuvendi mund të vendosë për të paraqitur një projektligj që nuk arrin të marrë numrin e duhur të votave gjatë shqyrtimit të dytë për një shqyrtim të tretë së bashku me amendamentet e tjera të mundshme që janë miratuar. Projektligji miratohet nëse merr shumicën e votave të atyre që janë të pranishëm dhe që votojnë.  

9.1.39   Brenda 48 orëve nga miratimi i ligjit në Kuvend, në bazë të paragrafit 9.1.37 ose 9.1.38 më lart, çdo anëtar i Kuvendit, i mbështetur nga pesë anëtarë shtesë, mund të paraqesë një mocion pranë Kryesisë duke pohuar se ligji ose disa dispozita të tij shkelin interesat jetike të komunitetit të cilit ai ose ajo i përket. Mocioni duhet të parashtrojë një shpjegim të arsyetuar të shkeljeve në fjalë. Mocioni mund të ngrihet mbi baza të tilla se ligji ose dispozitat e tij diskrimonojnë një komunitet dhe cënojnë të drejtat e komunitetit ose të anëtarëve të tij të shprehura në kaptinën 3 ose 4 dhe që seriozisht vështirësojnë mundësitë e komunitetit për ruajtjen, mbrojtjen dhe shprehjen e identitetit etnik, kulturor, fetar dhe gjuhësor. 

9.1.40   Kryesia i kërkon sponsorit të ligjit ose të dispozitave të paraqesë brenda tri ditëve argumente të arsyetuara si përgjigjje. Në të njëjtën mënyrë kryesia kërkon nga të dy palët të caktojnë një përfaqësues për të shërbyer në komisionin e posaçëm siç parashtrohet në paragrafin 9.1.41. Pesë ditë pas marrjes së përgjigjjes nga sponsori i ligjit ose i dispozitës, Kryesia përpiqet ti dorëzojë Kuvendit një propozim të bërë me konsensus. 

9.1.41   Nëse kryesia nuk e dorëzon një propozim të tillë të bërë me konsensus brenda nje periudhe pesëditore, atëherë një komision i përbërë prej tre vetëve, një anëtar nga ata që e mbështesin mocionin, një anëtar i emëruar nga ata që sponsorojnë ligjin ose dispozitën dhe një anëtar i emëruar nga PSSP-ja, i cili edhe drejton këtë komision, e merr çështjen në dorë. Ky komision brenda pesë ditësh nxjerr vendim, duke i rekomanduar Kuvendit të kundërshtojë mocionin ose ta kundërshtojë ligjin apo dispozitën në fjalë, ose të miratojë një ligj me amendamente të propozuara nga ky komision. Ky komision vendos me shumicën e anëtarëve të tij. 

9.1.42   Kuvendi vendos nëse duhet ta pranojë propozimin e bërë me konsensus nga kryesia, nëse një propozim i tillë dorëzohet, ose një rekomandim i tillë bëhet nga komisioni. Asnjë amendament përveç atyre të propozuara në bazë të paragrafit 9.1.40 ose 9.1.41 më sipër nuk mund të paraqitet për votim. Nëse Kuvendi e kundërshton propozimin e kryesisë ose rekomandimet e komisionit, ligji mbetet ashtu siç është miratuar më parë nga Kuvendi. 

9.1.43   Nëse asnjë mocion nuk dorëzohet brenda 48 orësh siç është përcaktuar në paragrafin 9.1.39 më lart, ose pas miratimit të ligjit në bazë të paragrafit 9.1.42 të mësipërm, ligji konsiderohet i miratuar. 

9.1.44   Kryetari nënshkruan çdo ligj të miratuar nga Kuvendi dhe ia dërgon PSSP-së për shpallje. 

9.1.45   Ligjet hyjnë në fuqi ditën e shpalljes nga PSSP-ja, përveç rasteve kur në mënyrë specifike vetë ligji e parasheh ndryshe. 

*Procedurat e tjera 

Largimi nga detyra* 

9.1.46   Një deputet i Kuvendit që është dënuar për vepër penale dhe i është dhënë dënimi me burg për gjashtë muaj ose më shumë pushon së qeni deputet. 

9.1.47   Nëse një deputet i Kuvendit nuk paraqitet për gjashtë muaj radhazi në asnjë seancë të Kuvendit ose të komision(eve)it ku ai ose ajo është anëtar, ai ose ajo, përveç rastit kur mosparaqitja është rezultat i një arsyeje të miratuar nga Kuvendi, pushon së qeni deputet(e). 

*Vendet e lira* 

9.1.48   Vendet e lira në Kuvend plotësohen në përputhje me legjislacionin e UNMIK- ut që drejton zgjedhjet në Kosovë. 

*Gjuhët e Kuvendit* 

9.1.49   Mbledhjet e Kuvendit dhe të komisioneve të tij bëhen në të dy gjuhët, në gjuhën shqipe dhe serbe. Të gjitha dokumentet zyrtare të Kuvendit shtypen në të dy gjuhët, shqip dhe serbisht. Kuvendi përpiqet të nxjerr dokumente zyrtare që kanë të bëjnë me një komunitet të veçantë, në gjuhën përkatëse të atij komuniteteti.  

9.1.50   Deputetët e Kuvendit të komuniteteve të tjera të Kosovës, pra që nuk janë shqiptar ose serb, lejohen ti drejtohen Kuvendit ose komisioneve të tij në gjuhët e tyre. Në raste të tilla, përkthimi në gjuhën shqipe dhe serbe bëhet për deputetë të tjerë të Kuvendit ose të komisionit. 

9.1.51   Të gjitha ligjet e shpallura botohen në gjuhën shqipe, boshnjake, angleze, serbe dhe turke.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Pjesa 2:  Kryetari i Kosovës* 

9.2.1     Kryetari i Kosovës përfaqëson unitetin e popullit dhe garanton funksionimin demokratik të institucioneve të përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes. 

9.2.2     Kryetari i Kosovës, në koordinim me PSSP përfaqëson Kosovën, ushtron të drejtat dhe detyrat e tij në pajtim me dispozitat e kësaj Kornize Kushtetuese dhe me ligjin e zbatueshëm. 

9.2.3     Mandati i kryetarit të Kosovës zgjat tre vjet.  

9.2.4     Kryetari i Kosovës, duke u mbështetur në këtë Kornizë Kushtetuese dhe në ligjin e zbatueshëm, ushtron këto funksione: 

            (a) Në koordinim me PSSP-në merr masa në fushën e bashkëpunimit me jashtë; 

            (b) Pas konsultimeve me partitë politike të përfaqësuara në Kuvend ia propozon Kuvendit Kryeministrin e Qeverisë; 

            (c) Ia dorëzon PSSP-së kërkesën e Kuvendit për shpërndarjen e Kuvendit në pajtim me paragrafin 8.1 (b); 

            (ç) Të paktën njëherë në vit ia paraqet një raport Kuvendit të Kosovës mbi gjendjen e përgjithshme në Kosovë dhe 

            (d) Jep medalje dhe shpreh mirënjohje. 

9.2.5 Nëse Kryetari i Kosovës përkohësisht nuk është në gjendje ti kryejë detyrat e tij, funksionet e Kryetarit të Kosovës i ushtron kryetari i Kuvendit të Kosovës.  

9.2.6 Kryetari i Kosovës gëzon imunitet në ushtrimin e funksioneve të tij. 

9.2.7 Kryetari i Kosovës nuk mund të ushtrojë funksion tjetër zyrtar ose të ketë punësim tjetër. 

9.2.8 Kryetari i Kosovës zgjidhet nga Kuvendi i Kosovës me votim të fshehtë. Emërimi i Kryetarit të Kosovës kërkon mbështetjen e partisë që ka siguruar numrin më të madh të vendeve në kuvend ose e cila ka të paktën 25 deputetë. Kuvendi zgjedh Kryetarin e Kosovës me shumicën e 2/3 të votave të deputetëve të Kuvendit. Nëse pas dy votimesh nuk arrihet shumica e dy të tretave, në votimin që vijon kërkohet shumica e votave e të gjithë deputetëve. 

9.2.9 Mandati i Kryetarit të Kosovës pushon: 

            (a) Me përfundimin e funksionit të tij/saj; 

            (b) Me vdekjen e tij/saj; 

            (c) Me dorëheqjen e tij/saj apo 

            (ç) Me shkarkimin nga funksioni me anë të votës së jo më pak se dy të tretave të shumicës së deputetëve të Kuvendit.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Pjesa 3: Qeveria

Përgjegjësitë e Qeverisë* 

9.3.1 Qeveria ushtron pushtetin ekzekutiv dhe zbaton ligjet e miratuara nga  Kuvendi brenda fushës së përgjegjegjësive të institucioneve të përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes të parashtruara në këtë Kornizë Kushtetuese. 

9.3.2 Qeveria mund ti propozojë Kuvendit projektligje me iniciativën e vet dhe  me kërkesën e Kuvendit. 

*Ministritë dhe organet ekzekutive* 

9.3.3 Ministritë dhe organet ekzekutive themelohen sipas nevojës për kryerjen e funksioneve brenda kompetencave të Qeverisë. 

*Përbërja e Qeverisë* 

9.3.4 Qeveria përbëhet nga Kryeministri dhe nga ministrat. 

9.3.5 Të paktën dy ministra do të jenë gjithmonë nga komunitetet e tjera përveç komunitetit që ka shumicën në Kuvend. 

            (a) Njëri nga këta të paktën do të jetë nga komuniteti serb dhe një tjetër nga një komunitet tjetër. 

            (b) Në rastin kur emërohen më shumë se dymbëdhjetë ministra, një ministër i tretë emërohet nga një komunitet që nuk përbën shumicë. 

            (c) Zgjedhja e këtyre ministrave dhe përcaktimi i përgjegjësive të tyre vendoset pas konsultimeve me partitë politike ose grupet që përfaqësojnë komunitetet që nuk përbëjnë shumicë. 

9.3.6     Kryeminstri dhe ministrat mund të jenë deputetë të Kuvendit, ose njerëz të kualifikuar të cilët nuk janë deputetë të Kuvendit.  Ministrat nga komunitetet, përveç atij që ka shumicën në Kuvend, nëse caktohen jashtë Kuvendit kërkojnë miratim formal prej deputetëve të Kuvendit të komunitetit përkatës. 

*Veprimtaritë e jashtme të ministrave* 

9.3.7 Kryeministri dhe ministrat nuk mund të mbajnë funksione të tjera zyrtare ose të punësohen tjetërkund me orar të plotë dhe as nuk mund të ushtrojnë me orar të shkurtuar ndonjë aktivitet tjetër të papajtueshëm me funksionin e tyre gjatë ushtrimit të përgjegjësive të tyre. 

*Zgjedhja e Kryeministrit dhe  ministrave* 

9.3.8 Pas zgjedhjeve, ose në rast se Kryeministri jep dorëheqjen apo nëse vendi i tij mbetet i lirë për arsye të tjera, Kryetari i Kosovës, pas konsultimeve me partitë politike të përfaqësuara në Kuvend, ia propozon Kuvendit një kandidat për Kryeministër. Kandidati i propozuar i paraqet Kuvendit një listë me ministrat e propozuar. Kryeministri bashkë me ministrat zgjidhen nga shumica e deputetëve të Kuvendit. 

9.3.9 Në qoftë se kandidati i propozuar nuk merr shumicën e kërkuar të votave, atëherë Kryetari i Kosovës propozon brenda dhjetë ditësh një kandidat të ri për Kryeministër. Kantidati i ri, bashkë me listën e ministrave të propozuar nga ai ose ajo, zgjidhet nga shumica e deputetëve të Kuvendit. 

*Mocioni i votëbesimit* 

9.3.10 Kuvendi mund të mos ia jep votëbesimin Qeverisë vetëm nëse me një shumicë të deputetëve të tij zgjedh njëkohësisht një Kryeministër të ri bashkë me listën e mnistrave të propozuar nga ai ose ajo. 

9.3.11 Mandati i Qeverisë që largohet përfundon me zgjedhjen e Kryeministrit dhe ministrave të rinj. 

*Ndryshimet në përbërjen e Qeverisë* 

9.3.12 Pas zgjedhjes së tij ose të saj, Kryeministri mund të zëvendësojë çdonjërin prej miistrave pa pëlqimin e Kuvendit. 

9.3.13 Pas dorëheqjes së Kryeministrit, e gjithë Qeveria jep dorëheqjen. Qeveria vazhdon cilësinë e Kryeministrit të përkohshëm deri në zgjedhjen e Kryeministrit të ri. 

*Procedurat brenda Qeverisë* 

9.3.14 Kryeministri i thërret dhe i kryeson mbledhjet e Qeverisë dhe propozon rendin e ditës për këto mbledhje. Ai ose ajo përfaqëson Qeverinë sipas nevojës, përcakton vijat e përgjithshme të politikës së Qeverisë dhe koordinon punën e saj. 

9.3.15 Secili ministër është përgjegjës për zbatimin e politikës së Qeverisë brenda fushës së tij/saj të përgjegjësisë. 

9.3.16 Qeveria përpiqet ti marrë vendimet e saj me konsensus. Nëse votimi është i nevojshëm, vendimet merren me shumicën e ministrave që janë të pranishëm dhe që votojnë. Kryeministri jep votën vendimtare në rastin kur ministrat janë të ndarë në mënyrë të barabartë. Përndryshe, Këshilli i Ministrave vendosë mbi rregullat e  procedurës së vet. 

*Gjuhët e Qeverisë* 

9.3.17 Mbledhjet e Qeverisë dhe të organeve të saj mbahen në të dy gjuhët, shqip dhe serbisht. Të gjitha dokumentet zyrtare të Qeverisë shtypen në gjuhën shqipe dhe serbe. 

9.3.18 Anëtarët e Qeverisë nga komunitetet e tjera, përveç atyre nga komunitetet e shqiptarëve dhe serbëve të Kosovës, lejohen të përdorin gjuhën e tyre. 

*Imunitetet* 

9.3.19 Të gjithë anëtarët e Qeverisë kanë imunitet në të gjitha procedurat civile dhe penale sa i përket fjalëve apo veprave të tjera të kryera në cilësinë e tyre si anëtarë të Qeverisë. Imuniteti nuk mbulon veprat të cilat nxisin në mënyrë të dukshme dhunën ndërmjet komuniteteve.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Pjesa 4: Sistemi gjyqësor 

Administrimi i drejtësisë* 

9.4.1 Gjykatat janë përgjegjëse për administrimin e drejtësisë në Kosovë në përputhje me ligjin e zbatueshëm. 

9.4.2 Çdo person që pohon se është prekur drejtpërdrejt dhe në mënyrë të dëmshme nga një vendim i Qeverisë ose i një organizmi ekzekutiv nën përgjegjësinë e Qeverisë, ka të drejtën e rishqyrtimit gjyqësor të ligjshmërisë së atij vendimi pasi të jenë shterrur të gjitha rrugët e rishqyrtimit administrativ. 

9.4.3 Çdo person ka të drejtën që një gjykatë e pavarur dhe e paanshme të vendosë brenda një kohe të arsyeshme mbi të gjitha çeshtjet e lidhura me të drejtat dhe detyrimet e tij ose saj dhe me padinë penale të ngritur kundër tij/saj. 

*Struktura e gjykatave* 

9.4.4 Kosova ka Gjykatë Supreme, gjykata të qarqeve, gjykata komunale, gjykata për kundravajtje. 
Procedurat gjyqësore 

*Procedurat gjyqësore* 

9.4.5 Nëse ligji i zbatueshëm nuk e përcakton ndryshe, të gjitha gjykatat e Kosovës i zhvillojnë gjykimet publikisht. 

*Gjykatësit dhe prokurorët* 

9.4.6 Gjykatësit do të jenë të pavarur dhe objektivë. Ata nuk mund të mbajnë funksione të tjera zyrtare. 

9.4.7 Gjykatësit e të gjitha gjykatave të Kosovës do të jenë juristë të dalluar me karakterin më të lartë moral, me kualifikimet përkatëse. Anëtarësia e gjyqësorit do të reflektojë shumëllojshmërinë e popullit të Kosovës. Gjykatësit dhe prokurorët ndërkombëtarë do të veprojnë brenda sistemit gjyqësor në përputhje me rregullat e vendosura nga PSSP-ja. 

9.4.8 Gjykatësit dhe prokurorët emërohen nga PSSP-ja, prej listave të kandidatëve të propozuar nga Këshilli i gjyqësisë dhe i prokurisë së Kosovës dhe të miratuar nga Kuvendi. Vendimet për avancimin në detyrë, transferimin dhe pushimin e gjykatësve dhe prokurorëve merren nga PSSP-ja bazuar në rekomandimet e Këshillit të gjyqësisër dhe të prokurorisë së Kosovës dhe në raste të veçanta me iniciativën e vet. 

*Prokuroria publike* 

9.4.9 Kosova do të ketë një zyrë për prokurorinë publike të Kosovës, si dhe zyrat për prokurori publike të qarkut dhe për prokurori publike të komunës. 

9.4.10 Zyrat e prokurorisë publike si dhe zyrat e prokurorive publike të qarqeve dhe të komunave ushtrojnë funksionet e tyre në përputhje me ligjin e zbatueshëm. 

*Kolegji i veçantë i gjykatës supreme mbi çështjet e Kornizës Kushtetuese* 

9.4.11 Kolegji i veçantë i Gjykatës Supreme do të vendosë: 

            (a) Me kërkesë të Kryetarit të Kosovës, me kërkesë të çdo anëtari të Kryesisë së Kuvendit, çdo Komisioni të Kuvendit, jo më pak se pesë deputetëve të Kuvendit ose të Qeverisë se a është ndonjë ligj i miratuar nga Kuvendi në pajtim me këtë Kornizë Kushtetuese, duke përfshirë edhe instrumentet juridike ndërkombëtare të specifikuara në kreun 3 mbi të drejtat e njeriut; 

            (b) Në rast të mosmarrëveshjeve ndërmjet institucioneve të përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes ose ndërmjet komisioneve të Kuvendit, anëtarëve të Kryesisë së Kuvendit ose nga më tepër deputetë të Kuvendit dhe një institucioni të përkohshëm të vetëqeverisjes mbi shtrirjen e të drejtave dhe detyrimeve të tyre nën këtë Kornizë Kushtetuese; 

            (c) Me kërkesë të një organi ose zyre të pavarur lidhur me kreun 10 dhe 11, nëse një vendim i institucioneve të përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes cenon pavarësinë dhe përgjegjësinë e organeve dhe zyrave përkatëse të pavarura dhe 

            (ç) Me kërkesë të zyrës së prokurorisë publike se a paraqet një veprim i tillë i deputetit të Kuvendit a i ndonjë anëtari të Qeverisë ose i Kryetarit të Kosovës një vepër zyrtare dhe si e tillë a e përfshin atë vepër imuniteti i paraparë me këtë Kornizë Kushtetuese.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Kreu 10 

Avokati i popullit (Ombudspersoni)* 

10.1  Personat fizikë dhe juridikë kanë të drejtë, pa pasur frikë apo kërcënim për masë ndëshkimore, të bëjnë ankësa pranë një zyre të pavarur në lidhje me shkeljet e të drejtave të njeriut dhe veprimeve që përbëjnë shpërdorim të pushtetit nga çfarëdo organi publik i Kosovës. 

10.2  Zyra, në përputhje me legjislacionin aktual, ka juridiksion të marrë dhe të hetojë ankesa, të vëzhgojë, të marrë masa parandaluese, të bëjë rekomandime dhe të jep këshilla për çdonjërën prej këtyre çështjeve. 

10.3  Avokati i popullit (Ombudspersoni) do tu jep përparësi të veçantë pohimeve për shkelje të rënda ose sistematike, pohimeve me bazë diskriminimi, duke përfshirë diskriminimin ndaj komuniteteve dhe anëtarëve të tyre dhe pohimeve për shkelje të të drejtave të komuniteteve dhe anëtarëve të tyre.  


*Kreu 11 

Organet dhe zyrat e pavarura* 

11.1 Organet dhe zyrat e mëposhtme kryejnë funksionet e tyre në mënyrë të pavarur nga institucionet e përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes: 

            (a) Komisioni Qendror i Zgjedhjeve; 

            (b) Këshilli i Gjyqësisë dhe i Prokurorisë së Kosovës; 

            (c) Zyra e Revizorit të Përgjithshëm; 

            (ç) Autoriteti Bankar i Pagesave të Kosovës; 

            (d) Komisioni i Pavarur i Mediave; 

            (dh) Bordi i Mediave Publike dhe 

            (e) Drejtoria për Çështje Pronësore Banesore dhe Komisioni për Shqyrtimin e Kërkesave Pronësore Banesore. 

11.2 Organet dhe zyrat e përcaktuara më lart dhe organet e zyrat e tjera të pavarura që mund të vendosen me ligj, kanë autorizimet, detyrimet dhe përbërjen e përcaktuar me instrumentet ligjore prej të cilave ato janë themeluar. 


*Kreu 12 

Kompetencat e PSSP-së* 

Ushtrimi i përgjegjësive të institucioneve të përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes nën këtë Kornizë Kushtetuese nuk ndikon ose nuk e zvogëlon autoritetin e PSSP-së në sigurimin e zbatimit të Rezolutës 1244 (1999) të Këshillit të Sigurimit të Kombeve të Bashkuara, duke përfshirë mbikëqyrjen e institucioneve të përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes, mbikëqyrjen e zyrtarëve dhe organizmave të tyre dhe marrjen e masave të duhura kurdo që veprimet e tyre janë të papajtueshme me Rezolutën 1244 (1999) ose  me këtë Kornizë Kushtetuese. 


*Kreu 13 

Kompetencat e KFOR-it* 

Asgjë në këtë Kornizë Kushtetuese nuk ndikon mbi kompetencat e Pranisë Ndërkombëtare të Sigurisë (PNS) në plotësimin e të gjitha aspekteve të mandatit të saj nën Rezolutën 1244 (1999) të Këshillit të Sigurimit të Kombeve të Bashkuara dhe Marrëveshjen Ushtarako-Teknike (Marrëveshja e Kumanovës). 


*Kreu 14 

Dispozitat përfundimtare* 

14.1      Në rast mospajtimi midis kësaj Kornize Kushtetuese dhe çdo ligji të Kuvendit, përparësi ka  kjo Kornizë Kushtetuese. 

14.2      PSSP-ja merr masat e nevojshme për lehtësimin e kalimit të pushteteve dhe përgjegjësive tek institucionet e përkohshme të vetëqeverisjes. 

14.3      PSSP-ja, me iniciativën e tij ose me një kërkesë të mbështetur nga dy të tretat e anëtarëve të Kuvendit, mund të bëjë amendamente në këtë Kornize Kushtetuese. 

14.4      Versionet e kësaj Kornize Kushtetuese në gjuhën angleze, shqipe dhe serbe janë të barazvlefshme. Në rast mospajtimi, përparësi ka versioni në gjuhën angleze. Kjo Kornizë Kushtetuese botohet edhe në gjuhën boshnjake dhe turke. 

14.5      Kjo Kornizë Kushtetuese hyn në fuqi pas shpalljes nga PSSP-ja. 



Nënshkruar sot, më 15 maj 2001. 


Hans Haekkerup

Përfaqësues Special i Sekretarit të Përgjithshëm

----------


## drini_në_TR

> me leje Drin!


Sigurisht *ASD*!  :buzeqeshje: 


*Kuvendi i Kosovës miratoi 20 amendemente të Kornizës Kushtetuese*


Prishtinë, 8 korrik - Deputetët e kuvendit të Kosovës votuan për ndryshimet në Kornizën Kushtetuese edhe përkundër kundërshtimit të UNMIK-ut. Sipas ndryshimeve të bëra, nga tash, Korniza Kushtetuese do të quhet *Kushtetuta e Përkohshme e Kosovës*. Miratimi i amendamenteve që prekin çështjen e përfaqësimit të minoriteteve në Kuvend do të bëhet në seancat e radhës, pas shqyrtimit të tyre nga komisioni përkatës dhe shefat e grupeve parlamentare. As në Seancën e sotme nuk ishin të pranishëm deputetët e koalicionit serb _"kthimi"_ të cilët tash e disa muaj po e bojkotojnë Parlamentin e Kosovës. Sipas shefave të grupeve parlamentare, ndryshimet e bëra janë mëse të domosdoshme dhe sipas tyre, ndryshimet e bëra kanë qenë obligim për Kuvendin e Kosovës. Kuvendi i Kosovës ka miratuar sot edhe 3 ligje. Atë për Kinemtaografinë, Ligjin për Ujërat e Kosovës si dhe Ligjin për Tatimin në Fitim. Seanca e parlamentit vazhdon edhe nesër me shqyrimin edhe të disa projektligjeve të tjera si dhe pritet të bëhet ratifikimi i Statutit të Universitetit të Prishtinës.

_RTV21 Online._

~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ 



Urime rreth këtij ndryshimi në Kurrnizën kushtetuese, dhe i uroj ligjvënësve të Kosovës punë të mbarë në seancat e mëtejshme të mandatit të tyre.


_Drini._

----------


## dallandyshe

Do ta quaja nje sukses te  Kuvendit te Kosoves aprovimin e ndryshimeve ne Kornizen Kushtetuese duke e cuar ate ne nje Kushtetute te Perkoheshme te Kosoves, qe eshte me se e domosdoshme   per te cuar perpara punen e nisur drejt nje vetqeverisjes se plote .
I uroj pune te mbare dhe suksese  Kuvendit te Kosoves!

----------


## KILI MERTURI

Puna Që është Nisur Për Hartimin E Kushtetuses , Për Fat Të Keq , është Nisur Me Premisa Të Këqia .

Cfarë Dua Të Them?

Gabimi Më I Madh Që është Pikisja Bazë , Plani I Ahtisarit . Pra Baza është Antishqiptare Dhe Kjo Do Të Jet Një Kushtetutë E Dështuar .

Se është E Dështuar Dhe Kjo I Frikëson Hartuesit është Shumë E Dukshme , Bëhen Debate Me Qytetar E Projektkushtetuta Nuk Duket Fare , Fshihet Për Të Mos Ngjallë Reagime Në Popullatë , Sidomos Tani Kur Po Pritet "shpallja" E "pavarsisë" . 

Populli Do Të Habitet Duke Festuar , E Kur Kalon Dita E Festes , Atëher Kur Duhet Pavarsia Edhe Në Dukje Të Ndodhi , Do T`i Duket Popullit Sikur është Në Një ëndërr Shumë Te Keqe Nga E Cila Duhet Të Zgjohet Sa Më Parë , Por Nuk I Del Se Nuk Na Del Ai Gjum I Mallkuar.

Kili

Shqipëria është Gjaku Im Që Nuk Falet!.

----------


## Kreksi

Per pamvaresi duhet pergatitur edhe tjetren, me te keqen sepse kemi te bejmi me ruset.

Nuke duhet te flejmi edeh pse mendojmi gjithnje se koha po ecen per neve prape jemi te rrezikuar, asgje nuke ka perfunduar prandaj te jemi vigjilent e ne kete rast besoj se edhe Shqiperia eshte e pergatitur si duhet...

Asnjehere nuke kemi qene me ne rrezike se kete javen e fundit...

----------


## KILI MERTURI

Pajtohem Kreksi me atë cfarë thua.

Koha nuk ka punuar asnjëher për ne , për fat të keq , prandaj sa më heret që ndodh pavarsia (edhe pse aspak e kënaqshme) aq më mirë .


Kili

SHQIPËRIA ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!

----------


## ZANOR

ky nuk është aspak rrezik  për neve - fuqitë kanë punë mesveti! Nuk ka ushtri shqiptare, vet të kanë lënë vishkull - rri pas shpinde, si Muça pas dahijve! 

Pavarësia nuk organizohet si dasma, jo këtë Të Dielle s'jemi gati, por tjetren javë - por PAVARËSIA DON NJË SHTYLLË, ARGUMENT TË FORT HISTORIK - DITA HISTORIKE, TË MBAHET MEND FORT E MIRË! KËTU FILLON HISTORIA MA E RE E KOSOVËS - 17 FROR, 2008 (nuk po i thom shkurt, po le të jetë gjatë).

Tash dihet epilogu: a Lindja apo Perëndimi në Kosovë!   

   Kur thonë: ka dredhza shumë - merr krojshen e vogël...  Deklarata vendoset në Kuvend - merr edhe do kohë deri tek njohja, sigurisht se do bëhet në dy faza, e pritja për fazen e dytë është rrezik, po DUHET BËRË NJË UDHË E DY PUNË, QË MOS TË MARRË FRYMË! 


                                     KUSHTETUTA E KOSOVËS (pse e perkohshme, e kushtëzuar...)
   Deklaratë të pavarësisë kishim edhe më 2 korrik, 1990, në Prishtinë - pse nuk po fuqizohet poajo deklaratë, por po duhet tjetra e re, taze, e freskët  :shkelje syri: . Deklarata nuk është aq problem, por kush qendron pas saj edhe çfarë përmbanë ajo deklaratë: 1. Pavarësi, 2. Pavarësi të kushtëzuar, apo 3. Pavarësi ahtisaariane. Ec e beso, ka edhe pavarësi me bisht, që ia fshehin bishtin derisa ta ha populli... e pastaj le të pij ujë t'ftoft... :shkelje syri: .

   KUSHTETUTA E KOSOVËS 

   PAVARËSIA E KOSOVËS

   KOSOVA SHTET SOVRAN


terminet: e kushtëzuar, e përkohshme janë një formë e re palestine ballkanike!!!

----------


## alibaba

> Duke përkujtuar se Rezoluta 1244 (1999) e Këshillit të Sigurimit të Kombeve të Bashkuara parasheh ngritjen dhe zhvillimin e një vetëqeverisjeje të mirëfilltë në Kosovë në pritje të një zgjidhjeje përfundimtare;


Kjo rezolutë gjithashtu e konsideron Dardaninë si pjesë të Serbisë, prandaj edhe kushtetuta që ke sjellë këtu është një kushtetutë antishqiptare.

----------

